# My first fully "set up" hunt in the morning.



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I finally have all of my equipment together. I've set up a blind on a friend's property where he sees deer all the time, mostly at night. I checked the property layout on Google Earth and saved a pic. Then I checked the weather for tomorrow, including wind direction and sunrise. After picking the spot, I went out and set up my blind on Tuesday and left it alone after spraying it down with scent killer. I washed all my clothes in scent killer and hung them to dry, then I put them in a plastic bag. In the morning I will change clothes in my friend's chicken coop which is not being used, spray myself down with scent killer and walk to the stand. This is the first time I have actually set up a "plan" to get a deer. The wind will be SSW @ 5-10, the moon plase is 3% and waning to almost pich black with the cloud cover. I don't know if the moon has anything to do with it, but I expect that deer will use a bright moon to help them find food better and encourage more feeding at night. Anyway, wish me luck and throw me some ideas for post gun season. I do get exclusive rights on about 25 acres of the few trees withing probably a 4 or 5 mile radious. I know deer are there but have no idea other than that of how many and what size. I'll be using a Browning 40# recurve with Carbon Express Turminator 4560 shafts / 5" feather / Musey 2 blade Stinger broadheads.

I hope this works out well.


----------

